# Season Lengths



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 26, 2007)

I've seen some of y'all posting on the other threads that your deer season is just starting soon. Do they last long? Here in my game zone of SC, deer season opens August 15 and goes through January first. Does can be taken with one of your doe tags starting September 15. Doe tags are $5 apiece and you can buy four max. September through December, there are either sex days at least 3 weekends out of the month where you can shoot two deer (bucks or does) without having to use a doe tag. Bucks can be taken all season long with no limit. That shows how overpopulated we are with deer. Also, there are no separate muzzleloader, shotgun, or archery seasons so most people just use a rifle the whole season. Turkey season (in my game zone) starts March 15th and goes through May 1 with a maximum of 5 gobblers and no more than 2 per day. Small game seasons are different all the time depending on the animal. What about your state?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

You should change your screen name to Huntingalot


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 26, 2007)

esquired said:


> You should change your screen name to Huntingalot


Nah, I still fish more even during the seasons. Its just that I'm all about hunting this year because I just killed my first few deer and that the cold weather is good for hunting and not as good for fishing. I've fished all my life and probably won't ever put more emphasis on hunting than fishing.


----------

